# Whats your take on Lumens Factory Bulbs?



## Scotty007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an HO-E2A rated at 110 lumens for my E2E and i am very satisfied...on SF123's it seems about the same maybe a little brighter than the stock SF lamp...i am ordering an EO-9 for my 9P and was wondering how it will compare to the stock P90 or the P91. it claims a 35 min runtime at 380 lumens with SF123's so i'll try it! whats everyones general opinion on Lumens Factory bulbs? with SF123s? :thinking:


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive heard great things, very bright indeed. I cannot comment on the batteries although SF cells should be good for your purpose.


----------



## zx7dave (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a lot of their bulbs including some of the IMR bulbs...I am very happy with every purchase. They rate in bulb lumens not torch lumens so your 380 Lumens is about 280-320 or so out the front of the light.


----------



## Pabs D (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm pretty happy about the IMR-E2 in the SF E2D, but the one with the domed lens. The bulb seems a little long and touches the flat lens in my newer E2D.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 6, 2009)

I purchased one of their D26 HO-6s a couple of months ago for my G2. I am really happy with it. On the infamous white wall spill was about the same at 30', but the hot spot was a little smaller and brighter. When I took it outside it has a great deal more throw than the stock P60. I really love it. I was really jonesing for a thrower, to the point I was planning on getting a KH1, but now I don't have to. I realize that a KH1 would be an even better thrower, but I think I can hold off now until the new SD HIDs become available.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pabs D said:


> I'm pretty happy about the IMR-E2 in the SF E2D, but the one with the domed lens. The bulb seems a little long and touches the flat lens in my newer E2D.



I can't tell if it is touching it or not. It looks pretty damn close to me though! lol....

I'll echo that I'm also very happy with all of LF's bulbs, including the IMR's.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 6, 2009)

Lumens Factory bulbs are very well regarded by members here for their high quality. [email protected] is an active member here and in the MarketPlace. 

In comparison tests with SF equivalent bulbs/LAs, the SF ones tend more to a flood beam, and the LF ones are better for throw. That is just a rule of thumb, but it is broadly true. 

There are some LF products which have been specifically designed for different types of rechargeable cells, where there is no SF equivalent, so the LF range is more comprehensive.

I'm moving this thread to the Incan section.


----------



## Scotty007 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks alot for your input everyone! im glad to see that everyone is as satisfied with Lumens Factory products as i am!:thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the EO-9 in my 9P, you get around 10 min of runtime before the entire body is too hot to hold. At 15 min the batteries shutdown (Panasonic 123's). For intermittent use it's fine though. 

Yes, it's brighter than the P91 and very high quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## BSBG (Feb 7, 2009)

I am another fan of the LF offerings. In general, I find them to be more throw oriented as mentioned earlier. I have an HO-9 and it falls in between the P90 and P91 to my eye.

In the M3 I find both the HO and the EO fall in between the MN10 and MN11 but with a rounder hot spot.


----------



## ruger357 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the non-rechargable ones for my e1e and e2e. They actually seem better built then the SF bulbs. Slightly brighter.I like them.


----------



## Illum (Feb 7, 2009)

well made: no focusing issues, love the lamp bottles they come in
Pretty accurate bulb lumens by eye, cheaper than surefire's lamps and generally a good company to w3rk with.

LF HO-E1R
LF EO-E1R
LF EO-E2R
LF HO-M6R
coming in soon
LF-HO-A2
LF-EO-4
LF-HO-E1A

just have to remember the specs are BULB LUMENS and not whats coming out in front


----------



## pilicer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've used the EO-E2R bulbs in my executive defender and have been pleasantly surprised at how noticeably brighter the light is, especially with a little contact cleaner on the bulb, batteries and taillight spring.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 7, 2009)

LF are well made, reasonably priced, after sales backup and performance as expected. My 0.02 cents


----------



## Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been very happy with the LF lamps I have used.


----------



## rjr104 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm happy with those I've used (ho-9 and IMR-9) however I've got a semi-related question on the ho-9. Do these have some kind of regulted circitry in them, or are they just a mounted bulb in the d26 package. One of my ho-9's is intermittent. Stays on for a few seconds - goes off for a few seconds - goes on for a few seconds. Tried this bulb in a g2, g3, 6p, and a 9p with red and black AW's and surefire primaries. All the same. Replaced these setups with another ho-9 and the problem went away. As an aside (a cheer) Lighthound replaced it with no questions asked. Anyone else have intermittent ho-9's?


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Feb 8, 2009)

I am running the lf ho-3 in my g2 with a aw 17670 cell. I am very impressed so far seems a tad bit brighter then the sf p60 not by much though. It is well built from what I can tell, it weighs a bit more then the p-60 and the contact spring was centered unlike my sf p60. My only complaint the green label fell off :nana: Great service from lumens factory very smooth shipping was fast and I got a bonus penlight very happy and will order much more from them :thumbsup:


----------



## Cigarman (Feb 8, 2009)

Im using an HOM3T in a $urefire turbohead on a Leef 2x18650 body.....so much better than the original lamp that came with KT turbohead. Just got to watch out for the extra heat these babies make. My G3 gets real hot with the 320 lumen lamp from LF. Even made the lamp glue underneath smell ****y but thats just my oops. With careful use, they are awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comment guys. :laughing:

We will continue to develop great lamps and LED modules in the future and I hope our products and services will continue to please end users like you.

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2009)

I have at least 13 of the LF lamps with some as low as the E series at 40 lumens all the way up to the 700 lumen EO-13. One thing I am very happy with thus far is the consistent tint as far as incandescents go.

Every lamp I have from LF is whiter to my eyes than all others I have tried. It may be my imagination however none the less their lamps are always whiter in color. I use a mix of both Wolf-Eyes as well as LF on duty and both have done me very well however none of my WE lamps are as white tinted as the LF.

In my personal opinion tint has as much to do with perceived brightness as actual output does and as such all of my LF lamps simply look brighter than the rest even if they are not brighter in actual specs.

I will say that I was not used to the shorter runtime of the higher power lamps. I recently swapped to a 13 volt set up and still also use the 9 volt system from time to time going between the Raider and M90 light. The EO-9 puts out an awesome beam as well as the EO-13 however these lamps pull hard on the cells. LF clearly states these lamps run hard with shorter runtime however again this caught me by suprise. This however is a trade off I will gladly deal with and simply carry spare cells in my duty bag.

I know you mentioned you will use 123 cells and this should be fine however I have also tried this set up and got better results from the larger 18500 or 18650 cells. Much cheaper to run in my situation of nightly usage.

Of all of my lamps thus far from LF I believe my favorite is the EO-9 combined with two 18650 cells in the M90 light. Runtime is very good considering the amount of light it puts out and I have found every one of my 9 volt LF lamps seems to have a slightly better beam profile vs the 12 and 13 volt versions.


----------



## LED61 (Feb 9, 2009)

LF's lamps are ultra high quality. I own several EO 9's (I have four for my guys on the field in constant use in my coffee farms). I bet some of them have surpassed the 30 hour use mark already. The EO 9 will be brighter than your P90, but not brighter than your P91 in your 9P.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 9, 2009)

I have many LF lamps, and all have worked well for me. I always follow LF announcements to see what they have in the works.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm probably one of the happiest LF customers ever! I recommend their lamps to everybody I know...

Mark is a great guy!

Cheers to Lumens Factory.


----------



## socom1970 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 4 of the LF LA's ranging from the E1e LA to the M6R LA and they are excellent! I am very grateful to Mark and Lumens Factory for such excellent lamp assemblies and for such a great selection as well. I also agree that the color tint of the LA's is beautifully white. They also seem to be fairly tough and reliable. 

Thank you again to Mark and Lumens Factory for making such top-grade products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2009)

I have around 10-12 of various LF bulbs and I'm very impressed with them. To date I still haven't had to replace one and a couple of them are being driven fairly hard without any softstart features. I'm very sold on them at this point.


----------

